
The process of letting someone go is punishment for doing a poor job hiring - backinblack
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/business-letting-go-ryan-smallegan
======
amar-singh
This is totally unethical..no one should b punished but yes yes we can aware
them what mistakes they have done so that it will not repeat again...

